# (Question) LG Lucid screenshot capture issue



## AceXMachine (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey,

I am helping someone with a LG Lucid. She used to be able to take screenshots by pressing Power - Home but after an OTA it no longer works. We also trying Power - Vol Down and Power - Vol Down - Home. None of these combos are working. Can someone with a Lucid and the latest ICS OTA confirm this is working or not on their device. Wondering if maybe LG added a setting to enable that somewhere or if they removed the capability or if we simply got a bad OTA. Unfortunately, I don't have the phone with me to check myself. Any help figuring this out is appreciated as LG support was no help at all.

Thanks


----------

